# Stelleto sl100 ?



## darrellrocknroll (Sep 1, 2007)

will sirius ever have a update to make the lettering bigger i use mine for home stero use and can not see lettering across the room


----------



## Grubby (Oct 18, 2007)

Chaeck out the Stiletto 2. The interface is much better designed and you can expand the memory. They will be released next week for around 350


----------



## chuckrollz (Dec 2, 2006)

doubt it. i just saw the stiletto 2 on display at circuit city. display is much better. price was only $249 too. dont know if thats a promo or not. plus the headphones are much, much better


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

You might try the Sirius Conductor. It has the display right in the remote and has an optical digital output.


----------

